# Playing an Ipod through the radio......how do I it?



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
We have an 09 Autotrail Scout and I would like to play my ipod through the radio/cd player if possible!
I have looked at the radio and I cannot for the life of me find anywhere to connect the ipod!
There is no brand on the radio so I cannot tell you the make of it.
In my car there is a socket to plug the ipod into and then it will play through the car speakers and I wondered if I could play the ipod through the Motorhome speakers via the radio,cd player?
Please make it simple.......I am blonde :lol: !

Thanks,

Val


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Easiest solution is to buy an FM transmitter that attaches to your ipod. Select a free frequency on your radio and your music will play through your van speakers. No need for wires.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Me again. Try here

http://www.itripstore.co.uk/product/4172/emana_stereo_fm_transmitter_silver_all_ipods.htm

But just google ipod fm transmitter. There are loads to choose from.

Happy listening!

Jed


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks,that sounds simple enough!
Ta  !

Val


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

It depends what kind of quality sound youre afte,r the plug in type are not very good, dont last very long and get inteference in certain areas.The best type is a hard wired kit that will also charge your ipod.I have a mate in Sheffield who has a car hifi shop if youre interested I can give you his number and you can contact him.He has a mobile fitting service which I know covers Leeds
Bri


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can get the hard wired type from any supplier of Radio / Tuners, places like Halfords and the like, just remember if you currently have reversing camera / DVD then you would want to keep all those features, so the replacement unit may end up being expensive !!

I have replaced the my units in both my cars to access and control my iPods.

Bees Knees I think :wav:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> You can get the hard wired type from any supplier of Radio / Tuners, places like Halfords and the like, just remember if you currently have reversing camera / DVD then you would want to keep all those features, so the replacement unit may end up being expensive !!
> 
> I have replaced the my units in both my cars to access and control my iPods.
> 
> Bees Knees I think :wav:


Theres no need to replace youre head unit you can have the ipod kit wired into youre existing head unit
Bri


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have an iTrip type device which comes with a buil in charger for the iPod, thus charges and plays at same time, easy to move from vehicle to vehicle and works very well. Generally we use frequencies at top of range (107.0 - 107.9 FM) but these tend to be used on French autoroutes for Traffic info but it is still quck and easy to find "spare" frequencies.

Ours came from tesco and cost less than £19.00, cheap reliable and easy to use. It does not interfere with any other electronic equipment in the vehicle that we have found.

Dave


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know how your speakers are arranged in all your different vans, but ours are in our cab. This meant that we had to have the sound louder to hear it properly in the habitation area. 
We now have a great little Logitech ipod dock, giving great sound and you can put it on the table and keep the volume right down, it has rechargeable batteries and you can play or recharge it on an inverter, couldn't be better.
Neil


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ipod*

For 2008 and possibly 2009 Autotrail used JVC head units.

Yours "may" be this in which case have a look at my post on the thread below.

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75239.html


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

neilanddot

Get a couple of speakers fitted in the rear of your MH !!

I have a set over the fixed rear bed and changed the in dash head unit for a remote control one. I can now sit in bed and operate the radio and ipod etc whilst enjoying a morning cuppa, or before snuggling down with a good book (or something else!!) at night brill !!!

Its not difficult to add a pair of speakers but if you are not happy to do it yourself any car radio outlet will do it for you for not a huge sum of money. Its a modification that is well worth the effort, and it saves you p****ing off anoyone alongside you on site who does not share your choice of music !!


----------

